# THE END



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Well, I believe the end of our 2015-2016 season has came at last. The last few days has been a hard push try and salvage a goose season that has not been the best (for us anyways). It has panned out and have been able to scrape up a few and turn it into a par year. I was going to go out tomorrow but after me and my son pulled out a double limit day today, I think we will call it "the end" and ride off into the sunset on a good note. I can not think of a better way to end it than with no one but my hunting partner, just me and him, having an awesome day. Here are some views of my extended season. A solo triple on Jan 28th, a solo double and a band on Jan 30th, a solo double on Feb 2nd, a solo double with a band yesterday, and today's double limit for me and my son (my son pulled a band). Can't wait for next season fellas. Hope you all have a wonderful off season.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice job!

I finished my season up today as well. Had a pair come over, and I managed to kill one. First goose for me in over four years. :shock:

I couldn't think of a better way to finish up.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Clarq said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I finished my season up today as well. Had a pair come over, and I managed to kill one. First goose for me in over four years. :shock:
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to finish up.


Nice job!! Glad to hear you got one buddy!


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

That last hunt of yours, I have been watching them for three weeks. The owner must have sold the property, he told me he did not let anyone hunt, geese needed some place to feed was his response. There has been less geese there every year. 10Tenner


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

10Tenner said:


> That last hunt of yours, I have been watching them for three weeks. The owner must have sold the property, he told me he did not let anyone hunt, geese needed some place to feed was his response. There has been less geese there every year. 10Tenner


HAHA, that's my bud!! I'm glad he's a man of his word to me lol... I watch that field ALL day, EVERY day from my work. I have had exclusive hunting rights in there since around 2011 from the gentleman in exchange for a good friendship I have built with him and his wife as well as doing a lot side work for him. He is a very good friend and one heck of a nice guy.

In fact, I am the one that personally placed the private property signs, no trespassing signs, and painted all of the fence posts orange under his permission in an effort to try and get people to take the hint and quit asking him for permission. He gets pretty tired of it.

In fact, my avatar pic of mine came from a shoot in that field a couple years ago. I post pics of my hunts in there all the time. I posted this thread a few weeks ago from that field.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/142698-18-minute-morning.html

He has not sold the property yet and said he will not let anyone else hunt it as long as he does. Gonna be a sad day when it does sell though.

Here was a 2014 hunt


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

2013 hunt in there


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

2011 hunt in there


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

We had that discussion long before 2011, and he was feeding them, and I was not asking for permission to hunt. At the time we both agreed there needs to be some resting places, and that is why I never asked to hunt there. 20+ years ago there never was geese in the area, they have been forced into the urban areas. But, I guess everyone has their price. 10tenner


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

10Tenner said:


> We had that discussion long before 2011, and he was feeding them, and I was not asking for permission to hunt. At the time we both agreed there needs to be some resting places, and that is why I never asked to hunt there. 20+ years ago there never was geese in the area, they have been forced into the urban areas. But, I guess everyone has their price. 10tenner


 If the conversation you had was before 2011, then the man you talked to is long dead. Now his son in law owns it until he can sell it to recoup medical expenses by selling it and he does not have a "price", but a situation. I'd do anything for the man as a friend, he is in a bad situation. I'm just lucky enough to be the one he lets hunt it.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang nice finish man even if it was slow for your standards-O,-


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks hammer! Looks like you had a good season, sure looks like a blast trying to take 'em with the little gun like you do.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Utahbigbull, it was his son-inlaw that I spoke with. He was bishop at the time, and I had some business with him, I was at his home. He brought up the subject of goose hunting. Yes he is a nice guy, I have know him for many years. 10Tenner


----------

